# I didn't know how big they were....



## Lisa (Nov 14, 2007)

Received these in an email.  Not sure exactly how accurate they are but knowing that Wal-mart is EVERYWHERE it certainly is mind blowing:

HOW BIG IS WAL-MART?

I was blown away by          these mind-boggling statistics on Wal-Mart!

1. At Wal-Mart,          Americans spend $36,000,000 every hour of every day.

2. This          works out to $20,928 profit every minute!

3. Wal-Mart will sell          more from January 1 to St. Patrick's Day (March 17th) than Target sells          all year.

4. Wal-Mart is bigger than Home Depot + Kroger + Target          + Sears + Costco + K-Mart combined.

5. Wal-Mart employs 1.6          million people and is the largest private employer.

 6.          Wal-Mart is the largest company in the history of the          World.

 7. Wal-Mart now sells more food than Kroger &          Safeway combined, and keep in mind they did this in only 15          years.

8. During this same period, 31 Supermarket chains sought          bankruptcy (including Winn-Dixie).

9. Wal-Mart now sells more          food than any other store in the world.

10. Wal-Mart has approx          3,900 stores in the USA of which 1,906 are SuperCenters; this is 1,000          more than it had 5 years ago.

11. This year, 7.2 billion          different purchasing experiences will occur at a Wal-Mart store.           (Earth's population is approximately 6.5 billion).

12. 90% of          Americans live within 15 miles of a Wal-Mart.


----------



## michaeledward (Nov 14, 2007)

And I haven't spent a penny at Wal-Mart in 5 years.
And I cancelled my Sam's Club Membership 3 years ago.

Wal-Mart is evil.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 14, 2007)

Man can I get a piece of the dream.


----------



## Kreth (Nov 14, 2007)

From personal experience: 90% of the people in any given Wal-Mart at 2 am on a Saturday suffer from some type of mental affliction, and are adverse to bathing.


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 14, 2007)

I refuse to shop at Walmart.  They don't price items and you can never find anyone who works there to help you.  If you ask them where something is they always say, "If we have any, it's over there" and gesture toward the rear half of the building.  I think they are a valuable asset to those with a limited budget, but I'd rather spend a little more to not waste my time.


----------



## exile (Nov 14, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> I refuse to shop at Walmart.  They don't price items and you can never find anyone who works there to help you.  If you ask them where something is they always say, "If we have any, it's over there" and gesture toward the rear half of the building.  I think they are a valuable asset to those with a limited budget, but I'd rather spend a little more to not waste my time.



Service at Costco is vastly better than at WM. I have yet to encounter an employee there who was anything but extremely helpful&#8212;you get the impression that they actually like dealing with the store's customers.  I find Costco a good deal... _cleaner_ than Walmart, in addition. The Walmart stores that I've been in seem to have a kind of generalized grimy quality about them...

PS: note to Lisa: ... not _growl-chew_ marx????


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 14, 2007)

michaeledward said:


> Wal-Mart is evil.



You are right.  And they do not get my money.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 14, 2007)

michaeledward said:


> And I haven't spent a penny at Wal-Mart in 5 years.
> And I cancelled my Sam's Club Membership 3 years ago.
> 
> Wal-Mart is evil.


 
I don't shop at Wal-Mart. Main reason is the hassle. Not worth the savings to me. But I was wondering why you think Wal-Mart is evil?


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 14, 2007)

I have to give them credit for this, which sounds like it's working out well.  Just don't like the personal experience of shopping there.


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 14, 2007)

My father-in-law (MT member Shiho) and I were discussing over their last visit how Walmart is always a good place to go to find the freaks...when we failed to find any that saturday night it occurred to us that _WE_ may be the freaks...


----------



## crushing (Nov 14, 2007)

Looks like WalMart is the people's choice.  I haven't been to a WalMart in years.  Maybe it's because I don't usually care for people's choice winners.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Nov 14, 2007)

Kreth said:


> From personal experience: 90% of the people in any given Wal-Mart at 2 am on a Saturday suffer from some type of mental affliction, and are adverse to bathing.


look I cant help it if Im a slow learner and have a very large phobia of soap



B


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 14, 2007)

WM may be the devil, but I read in the Economist that basically stated that this corporation was the only thing that was keeping the American middle class intact.  That's depressing on sooooooo many levels.


----------



## BrandiJo (Nov 14, 2007)

We only shop there when we have to... its rarely quick or easy... Costco is much much better. But if i am not up for a Costco run ill hit the local super target while they may be more spendy they are less icky.​


----------



## exile (Nov 14, 2007)

BrandiJo said:


> We only shop there when we have to... its rarely quick or easy... Costco is much much better. But if i am not up for a Costco run ill hit the local super target while they may be more spendy they are less icky.​



Icky is _exactly_ the right word for WM. The times I've shopped in onenot many!I've always come away vaguely depressed and feeling as though I needed to take another shower.


----------



## Kacey (Nov 15, 2007)

I enter Wal-mart only rarely and under protest; the only time I have done so voluntarily was to buy puzzle mats for my basement.  I much prefer Target, as every Wal-mart I've ever been in - even the brand-new ones - look dirty, kind of like K-mart.


----------



## Odin (Nov 15, 2007)

Thank god we dont get Wall mart over here.......we do get the evil that is tesco though


----------



## JBrainard (Nov 15, 2007)

BrandiJo said:


> We only shop there when we have to...​


​ 
I'm in the same boat. Even though I hate everything that Wallmart stands for, my wife and I are simply on too tight a budget to shop elseware for certain items. Shoes for my rapidly growing 5 year old, for example.


----------



## michaeledward (Nov 15, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> But I was wondering why you think Wal-Mart is evil?


 
There are so many reasons. I recommend the polemic ~ Wal-Mart: The High Cost of Low Price ~. You should be able to find it at your public library. 

www.walmartmovie.com

Henry Ford realized a century ago, that he needed to pay his assembly line laborers enough so that they could purchase the product being produced. Wal-Mart has abandoned that basic idea, in favor of corporate cannabalism. 

Wal-Mart comes to a community, and drive out of business the local mom-and-pop shops. Wal-Mart employement does not provide the Wal-Mart laborer enough compensation to do business with the employer.

It is like a virus that destroys all the good cells in an organism, that must turn upon itself for sustinance. 

The premise of Wal-Mart is unsustainable in a closed community.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 15, 2007)

I was almost afraid to open this, seeing it was in "The Locker Room" ... thought someone left a cup around or something ....

Anywayz...

I avoid WM as much as humanly possible - I only go there under duress.  At each of the check-outs in the one nearest me a sign is hung that reads something like, "Did you know this Walmart contributed $65,000 to this community last year?"  I asked the clerk, "Was that in gross wages or net wages and for all employees or hourly?"  He gave me a knowing wink and said, "According to my paycheck, _gross, hourly._"

The way I see it, if I meander into a store wearing jammie pants, slippers, a zip-hoodie, coffee in my hand, sleep in my eyes sans makeup or combed hair ... and I *STILL* look better than the people who work there ... there's something wrong with that company.


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 15, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> I was almost afraid to open this, seeing it was in "The Locker Room" ... thought someone left a cup around or something ....
> 
> Anywayz...
> 
> ...


Come on now, She-she, you know you still look like a runway model even in this scenario.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 15, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> Come on now, She-she, you know you still look like a runway model even in this scenario.


...awwwwwwwwwwwww.......


----------



## MBuzzy (Nov 15, 2007)

I think College had a bad effect on me.....I like Wal-mart!  The one near my house in NJ was pretty grimy and trashy....but I lived in a grimy and trashy area (lots of shootings and stabbings).  

BUT, the ones near my parents' house and the one near my house now are both great....I mean, they're clean, the workers are....though unhelpful and largely unbathed....mostly nice to me.  But its convenient, close, pretty cheap, and the overall store is pretty clean.  Surprisingly enough, they have a better deli than Kroger.....of course, when I asked "Do you have Ricotta Cheese?" they said...."What?  I've never heard of that cheese."


----------



## setboy (Nov 16, 2007)

michaeledward said:


> An
> Wal-Mart is evil.





this is all that has to be said


----------



## Lisa (Nov 16, 2007)

I like Wal-mart too.  Now maybe it is different here in Canada then it is in the States.  Here our Walmart is not open 24 hours except at Christmas and even that has only been for a couple of years.  

Since I have never been in one at 2 am I can't comment on what kind of clientele  is there at that time.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 16, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> I was almost afraid to open this, seeing it was in "The Locker Room" ... thought someone left a cup around or something ....
> 
> Anywayz...
> 
> ...



I agree that at my worst, I am still better off in the cleanliness and hair care and shaving department then most of the customers or employees of Wal-Mart with the exception of one that was recently built in my area and only some of the people look bad. 

I do not shop for groceries there I can get them cheaper at the Farmer Jack that went ouf of business in our area or VG's. 

The only thing I buy is ammo, as in many stores in our area they do not carry it any more or the price has risen to a point of they are robbing me. 

The other stores in the area, be it Target or Meijers or what have you, none of them are open 24 hours anymore. All have their crazies unwashed no matter the store or time. This really surprises me, as people just do not care what they look like anymore.





Lisa said:


> I like Wal-mart too. Now maybe it is different here in Canada then it is in the States. Here our Walmart is not open 24 hours except at Christmas and even that has only been for a couple of years.
> 
> Since I have never been in one at 2 am I can't comment on what kind of clientele  is there at that time.



I do not like the store. I do not dislike the store. It is there and has something I have problems getting elsewhere. 

As stated above unless in a Mall where all the kids over dress or dress in EMO or Goth or what have you, no one really seems to be just normally dressed anymore. I mean I can get up not take a shower, go mow my lawn, and sweat out a shirt and go to the store in my green stained blue jeans and sweated out shirt and old sneakers and I am still better dressed than most.  I am not trying to be elitist here, for I understand that some do not have the money to buy lots of clothes. I understand that some are struggling. What gets me are these people because many drive Lexus or Cadillac or some form of large SUV that is not old and beat up but is new and many times has low profile tires or spinners or all the extras. I am just confused, by these people who live in big houses and drive expensive cars but cannot find the time to use soap or a brush or wear a hat. 

I say it is wierd just wierd.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 16, 2007)

Lisa said:


> Since I have never been in one at 2 am I can't comment on what kind of clientele  is there at that time.



I've only been in WM in the wee hours out of sheer emergent need, emergency last-minute Christmas shopping and the lack of other availability.

I actually encounter the best crowd in the early evening - the daytime crowd ... well, they actually smell.  The late-night crowd are loud, drunk or high, angry and rude and have children in tow.  The 2am crowd, amazingly, ALSO have children in tow and look at me like I'm going to attack them (whereas I, of course, am leery of the same thing).

We've had two shooting deaths and many more robberies in the parking lot of the EvilMart nearest me.  Gotta have yer spidey senses going.


----------



## bluemtn (Nov 16, 2007)

michaeledward said:


> Wal-Mart is evil.


 


Kreth said:


> From personal experience: 90% of the people in any given Wal-Mart at 2 am on a Saturday suffer from some type of mental affliction, and are adverse to bathing.


 

I make it a point to only make a rare appearance at Wally World....   I used to work there for 6 years, and will never work there again, no matter what.  Kreth and michaeledward said it best, in my opinion.


----------



## RED (Nov 18, 2007)

I like Wal mart also. As for as I can see the local stores (riding WM's coat tails) that have built up around the area like them too. I haven't seen one go out of business since Walmart moved in. The local manager of a O Charlies claims business is good (friend of the family). He gets alot of residual business from WM patrons. The local mall is the nightmare. I would rather see the unshaven red necks types than the gothic or underwear exposers at the over priced malls in the area. I've never had any problems with service from employees. Returns are never a problem either. Wth or with out a receipt. My dollar goes further at WM, well worth a couple minutes wait in the check out. Maybe once I have extra money growing on the tree out back I will shop at the trendy places. I was in Target a couple days ago and took a minute to check a price on a CD I just picked up at WalMart. $15. I bought the Led Zeppelin CD for $9.44 at WM. I've notice a couple other things but this is the most recent. Maybe it's just me but I like keeping my money.


----------



## Kreth (Nov 19, 2007)

RED said:


> I was in Target a couple days ago and took a minute to check a price on a CD I just picked up at WalMart. $15. I bought the Led Zeppelin CD for $9.44 at WM.


This is great as long as you don't mind the radio-edit versions.


----------



## exile (Nov 19, 2007)

Kreth said:


> This is great as long as you don't mind the radio-edit versions.



That's the thingWalMart uses its market power to put the armlock on musicians: they go with sanitized lyrics or their stuff doesn't sell at WM. I would buy _anything_ somewhere else just to stick as much of a high-voltage joy buzzer into their greasy palms as I could...


----------



## Kreth (Nov 19, 2007)

exile said:


> That's the thingWalMart uses its market power to put the armlock on musicians: they go with sanitized lyrics or their stuff doesn't sell at WM. I would buy _anything_ somewhere else just to stick as much of a high-voltage joy buzzer into their greasy palms as I could...


Absolutely, I spend my cash at local businesses as much as possible.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 19, 2007)

Kreth said:


> Absolutely, I spend my cash at local businesses as much as possible.


Ditto that.  This is what keeps free enterprise alive.  I like to keep my money too, but as so many like to point to "trickle-down" economics I'd like to gently remind my opposing party friends that if there's no snowmelt, there's no mountain stream; no mountain stream, no thriving river; no river, no tributaries; no local power, no local economy, no freedom.

I feel that to be a true patriot that one must conscientiously engage in those things that make us what we are - a free republic.

If one can funnel their earned dollars to the local economy and smaller business that this is what one should do provided the company is good.  If we don't make it a point to funnel our efforts into the privileges and rights that make this country great that these things may disappear ... and our nation will no longer be great.


----------



## Kreth (Nov 19, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> If one can funnel their earned dollars to the local economy and smaller business that this is what one should do provided the company is good. If we don't make it a point to funnel our efforts into the privileges and rights that make this country great that these things may disappear ... and our nation will no longer be great.


Just as an example, I would much rather get my spices at a local health/organic food store than Wal-Mart or the other local big-chain supermarkets. Not only do they have a much better selection (6 different kinds of paprika), the prices are about a third of the big stores. Add to that the fact that they will tare my spice jars, and let me fill them myself, so I have my pick of the freshest spices available.


----------



## michaeledward (Nov 19, 2007)

RED said:


> I like Wal mart also. As for as I can see the local stores (riding WM's coat tails) that have built up around the area like them too. I haven't seen one go out of business since Walmart moved in. The local manager of a O Charlies claims business is good (friend of the family). He gets alot of residual business from WM patrons. The local mall is the nightmare. I would rather see the unshaven red necks types than the gothic or underwear exposers at the over priced malls in the area. I've never had any problems with service from employees. Returns are never a problem either. Wth or with out a receipt. My dollar goes further at WM, well worth a couple minutes wait in the check out. Maybe once I have extra money growing on the tree out back I will shop at the trendy places. I was in Target a couple days ago and took a minute to check a price on a CD I just picked up at WalMart. $15. I bought the Led Zeppelin CD for $9.44 at WM. I've notice a couple other things but this is the most recent. Maybe it's just me but I like keeping my money.


Red, I don't think anyone who posts here with opinions unfavorable to Wal-Mart thinks strongly about *not* keeping their money. Instead, I think it is a consideration of all of the costs of doing business with Wal-Mart. 

Again, I will recommend the Wal-Mart Movie, subtitled appropriately, the High Cost of Low Prices. While we all can recognize that the Led Zeppelin CD is a third less at Wal-Mart, but what about the other costs? 

There are studies that show Wal-Mart keeps employees as a part-time laborers so they do not need to extend some of the hard won labor protections we have in our society; such as health care, vacation time, and retirement options. Wal-Mart, as an 'employee benefit' will coach their laborers how to take advantage of government services ~ such as medicaid ~ for services that other employers extend to their laborers. 

So, one of the costs of having a Wal-Mart in town - the cost of that five dollar savings - is that your federal taxes must be increased to for social support systems in your neighborhood, because the largest corporation in the world would rather have the Federal Government cover costs that other employers cover. 

Back when Ronald Reagan was president, he used to talk about those who abused the social support systems as 'Welfare Queens'. Here, we have a major corporation 'gaming' the system. 

Over, and over again, a careful review of Wal-Mart's business practices show abuses designed to benefit the corporation, at the expense of the consumer and the vendor.

For me, the five bucks I might save on a CD, is just too high of a price to pay.


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 19, 2007)

michaeledward said:


> Red, I don't think anyone who posts here with opinions unfavorable to Wal-Mart thinks strongly about *not* keeping their money. Instead, I think it is a consideration of all of the costs of doing business with Wal-Mart.



Absolutely.


----------

